# Would you breed her? Why and why not?



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Please tell me what qualities you see that you dislike and like about this mare. I am considering breeding her this year. She has a great personality and I think she would be an excellent mother. I will have new pics of her soon (much much better pics, especially once she sheds out)

I don't have her papers right in front of me, they are filed away so I will have to dig them back out but...

Some info:

11 years old
15.2 or 15.3 (haven't stick measured her)
AQHA registered
Trained in trail riding and english...starting her on jumping and dressage.















any comments are welcome, but please understand that I am TRYING to get better pictures. I promise! Just try to use what Ive given.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I would not breed this mare because you have given no record to show that she is a proven money earner, has money earners in her bloodlines, etc. I would not breed her also, because of her rediculously small feet and light boned legs. I see other comformational faults as well but based on those two things alone, even if everything else about her was nice, I would still not breed her so it does not matter.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Totally agree with Endiku. A great personality and you thinking she would be a great mother-NOT reasons to breed. 

Just warning you-this thread could get some really strong reactions. There are so many good horses that are looking for homes-why would you breed a mare that is average at best?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I see nothing about her conformation or history that says "breed me".


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would not breed just based on her breed. 60% of horses sent to slaughter are western pleasure type horses like QH's. TB's only made up 11%. 

Quite frankly, QH's are a dime a dozen around here. I could go to any auction and have my pick of perfectly good QH's that are practically being given away. The AQHA needs to re-think their breeding programs. 

Why breed? You could go out and buy an already pregnant mare if you wanted a foal. There is no profit margin for breeding QH's right now, or most horses at all. You could also go out and buy a nice 2 yr old and send him for training for the cost of your breeding fees and mare care. 

I can't tell if it is the picture but her front ankles don't look right. They look dropped and are not as upright as her hinds. Her body is very long. Ideally you want to cut the horse into 3rds and each portion should be equal in length. She also has tiny legs and a very upright shoulder angle. 

For example a horse with good conformation:
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk94/Hancock161/nice.jpg

Not that she isn't a nice mare, but there are simply too many other horses out there that need homes. Some of the rescues near here have some really nice horses with basic training that have good conformation and absolutely nothing wrong with them. We have a problem as society when perfectly good horses are being dumped.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I wouldn't breed her. The biggest thing that worries me are those front legs, they scare me. There are other reasons too, like the above posters mentioned already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Conformationally, she has nothing to give to a foal that would be worth keeping in the gene pool. She has a sway back, her legs are not at all nice, and she looks wasp waisted to add to the issues. This are conformational issues that are not just "looks" conformation, these are defects that can impact the health and soundness of a future foal. 

Additionally, I am always a bit wary when someone asks "should I breed this mare", especially with a mare like yours, who clearly shouldn't be bred (she is probably an awesome horse, I am speaking purely on her conformation here). It doesn't reflect well on a future breeder when you don't have enough objectiveness to see the flaws of your potential breeding stock. It suggests to me that you need more knowledge before you are ready to add to the gene pool in the horse world - not that you never should, just that you really need to learn more about conformation before you start popping out foals.

Also, you have given the only reason for breeding as "she is awesome and she would make a great mother". Those are not good enough reasons, sorry. She has nothing to give to the foal, and you as a potential breeder have a responsibility to breed only foals that you can set up for success in life - not foals that are destined to be the chaff.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you for all of your advice! I was just wondering what your guys' opinions were on her. I understand about the rescue, she in fact was a sort of rescue. I agree that the AQHA needs to get their act together when it comes to breeding. I wasn't too serious about breeding her, just gabbling around with some thoughts. Thanks for everyones input!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I think everything I wanted to say has already been covered, lol. 
If you really want a foal, adopting is always an option- here's a rescue in Athens, Ohio who has plenty of absolutely adorable nurse mare foals up for grabs. There's information on their site about what a nurse mare foal is, etc., if you'd like to know more...
Last Chance Corral :: Ohio Horse and Foal Rescue - Available Foals
Even if you don't want to go to Ohio, I'm sure there are ways to rescue a foal from your state.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Just thinking, Why do you want to get into breeding? Everyone has told you how they feel about your horse. I think if she is a good riding horse and you like her and you get along with her, great she will have a good life with you. But, why breeding? Its a lot of work, you will have almost 3 years before you have a horse that you MIGHT be able to start riding and more likely 4-5 depinding on your riding ability. As someone said "there are A LOT of horse that need a good home. I think too many people get into breeding I would discorage almost all of them out of the busyness. Yes you get a "free" horse...I have never got into breeding and it is just a guess but I would say that if you are to to it right you would be money ahead going out and buying a trained horse and skip the breeding. 
So thats my thinking ask your self why do you want to breed any horse not just this one?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I applaud your mature reply to all of our critique, Laurenlewis. Just because your mare is not breeding quality does not mean she is not a great horse. She has a very kind looking face.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm not even going to go into conformation reasons because everyone else has covered those so just going to say NO NO NO
I don't want to offend you because I'm sure you love her to bits but that isn't enough justification in a day when really nice trail horses are selling for 'two a penny' (not sure how that translates to US money) but honestly you wont even cover your costs and if you were breeding to keep the offspring because you want a youngster then it would be cheaper to go out and buy a nice foal


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I think your mare is just beautiful, lovely color, clearly a perfect personality. She probably would make a good mom. But to be honest the cost and potential danger of breeding your beloved mare really shouldn't be worth the potential of a foal that wouldn't be exceptional in any way. 
I run a very small local rescue (17 horses now) and two of those horses are under 3 years old. There are several hundred foals and yearlings and young horses in dire need of homes and being raised right. Please look into helping one of them. If you want go check out the Dumbest Horse Forsale ads - you'll see several yearlings and foals for sale that really need a home like yours where they'll be loved and raised right. Most are free or seriously cheap. Also, adopting/rescuing a young horse gives you much less of a wait - you can skip ahead to all the fun stuff 




4horses said:


> I would not breed just based on her breed. 60% of horses sent to slaughter are western pleasure type horses like QH's. TB's only made up 11%.


I wanted to add about that quote ^
That's absolutely true, but people need to realize that isn't based completely on population of each breed. It's not to say there's that many more unwanted quarter horses than TBs - cause honestly it's easier to place a good old QH than most OTTBs. But the truth is most TB's are unfit for slaughter for human consumption based on the amount of medicine and other chemical treatments - as well as just being tougher keepers than a QH, they aren't ideal candidates for a feed lot. And for human consumption, humans don't really want well muscled, lean meat like a TB - they prefer more marbled meat. That's terrible to think about - but TBs just aren't the ideal horse for meat - but that doesn't save them from pet food slaughter houses.
Sorry to go into that, I just didn't want people to read that quote and think "wow there are so many more unwanted QHs than TBs!" Truth is, even meat buyers are picky about which horses they purchase - it won't be often a that they'll take a grey (with melanomas) or ponies (who don't have an average size steak) or sick or under weight horses - horses like that typically go to pet food, but all the research people discuss are really based on human consumption slaughter plants.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

CowboyBob said:


> Just thinking, Why do you want to get into breeding? Everyone has told you how they feel about your horse. I think if she is a good riding horse and you like her and you get along with her, great she will have a good life with you. But, why breeding? Its a lot of work, you will have almost 3 years before you have a horse that you MIGHT be able to start riding and more likely 4-5 depinding on your riding ability. As someone said "there are A LOT of horse that need a good home. I think too many people get into breeding I would discorage almost all of them out of the busyness. Yes you get a "free" horse...I have never got into breeding and it is just a guess but I would say that if you are to to it right you would be money ahead going out and buying a trained horse and skip the breeding.
> So thats my thinking ask your self why do you want to breed any horse not just this one?


 
I said it was just a thought. Not too serious.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Very common looking mare. Please don't breed her. There are too many good horses who will be starving bc there aren't enough homes for them.
HERE is what a well bred QH (stallion) should look like:
https://www.google.com/search?q=rug...8I5OwqAH3kIDADw&ved=0CEoQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=675
A well bred mare should _have_ almost the same conformation, but can be a bit wasp waisted.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

laurenlewis24 said:


> I said it was just a thought. Not too serious.


Yeah I got that from your OP. I was just wanting to understand your reasoning for thinking about getting into breeding. I hope I was not offensive I was only wanting to understand you, everyone had told you about your horse I asking about you and what you thought about breeding. Sorry I did not communicate that well.


----------

